# My Crystal Shrimp EI/co2 tank



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)

Here's my tank - Kīlauea, modelled on the Kīlauea volcano

The Eleocharis isnt growing too well, its getting better now because I increased the co2 but, im thinking of adding Riccia like in the centre of the scape all over the floor as a carpet.
There's still lots more plants to add near the base of the rocks, but as of now:

Plants:
Eleocharis Acicularis
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Riccia Fluitans
Taxiphyllum sp. Spiky Moss
Fontinalis antipyretica
Alternanthera rosaefolia
Salvinia spangles

Shrimp:
Red Crystal Shrimp
Pure Red Line Crystal Shrimp
Black Crystal Shrimp
Snow White Crystal Shrimp
TiBee Crystal Shrimp


----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)




----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)




----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)




----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)

Someone please let me know if those have uploaded


----------



## Julian (27 Nov 2014)

Pictures don't work  try using imgur.


----------



## X3NiTH (27 Nov 2014)

Can't see the images, using Safari.


----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)

Oww man.. Im using photobucket and copying the URL, maybe its because im trying to do it with an ipad?


----------



## Easystreet (27 Nov 2014)

Lol. In Photobucket the bit I copy is the link labelled 'IMG'. Don't add anything else just copy directly. Also if you use preview than you can test the code works prior to posting.


----------



## Easystreet (27 Nov 2014)

Ah sorry, realise my original (messaged) advice may have been misleading. When I said URL I meant the links available to the right of the page when you click on one of your photos. The 'share links' section. copy the one called 'IMG' directly without modification.


----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)

Easystreet said:


> Ah sorry, realise my original (messaged) advice may have been misleading. When I said URL I meant the links available to the right of the page when you click on one of your photos. The 'share links' section. copy the one called 'IMG' directly without modification.



Yeah thats what I did, use the IMG link on the right, I dont know why it wont work


----------



## Jason Burk (27 Nov 2014)

Is there a way I can delete a thread and post it when ive figured out how to put pictures up


----------



## Vazkez (27 Nov 2014)

I always use Tapatalk app for this....

You just have to insert pictures and do nnot even have to reduce the size all done for you ...

Instal the app > open this thread in it > delete the pictures which doe not work and then just replace them via the app.


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Nov 2014)

Alright Ill give it a try, thankyou Vazkez


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Nov 2014)

Got it to work in the end! 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Nov 2014)

Well what an ordeal that turned out to be hahaha


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Nov 2014)

(Java Fern will be added)


----------



## Vazkez (28 Nov 2014)

Jason Burk said:


> (Java Fern will be added)



Just wanted to say: Caling for Java fern lol


----------



## Jason Burk (29 Nov 2014)

Vazkez said:


> Just wanted to say: Caling for Java fern lol



It will probably be at the base of the rocks


----------



## Jason Burk (29 Nov 2014)

One of my Pure Red Line's 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 Nov 2015)

Hi Jason,
What is the maximum water temperature you can keep these shrimp in?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2015)

Generally they don't do so well over 24 degrees. I did have some hardy survivors in my gourami tank that were at 27 degrees though. I now keep my shrimp tanks at room temp.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdlra (20 Dec 2015)

love it


----------



## •Cai• (9 Jan 2016)

@ldcgroomer, I'm just interested in how often your changing your water due to ei fertilising and using Ada Amazonia.
I read that the shrimp don't like large water changes but with ei your meant to do a large water change to reset the water somewhat from becoming toxic with extra traces building up. Also, Amazonia leaches a lot of ammonia to begin with doesn't it.
I'm keen to know as id like to add some shrimp to my tank and have same setup as you. I have hard water though.
Cheers


----------

